# Expat Teachers Dubai September 2014



## Pantobabe

Hi everyone!

I hope people don't mind me posting this on here. I'm a 24 year old female and I've just got a job at a British international school in Dubai to commence in September. I'm going to be moving out there on my own, and I'm a little nervous about moving my whole life and not knowing anyone out there, so I thought I'd post this to see if there are any other people who are making the move out to Dubai over the summer, teaching or not teaching, who are in the same situation! It would be great to get speaking to a few people before we go


----------



## Travelinmum

First if all congratulations...

I still waiting to here back on a few interviews I have had so hopefully I will be out there to. What type of package have you been offered?


----------



## Pantobabe

Travelinmum said:


> First if all congratulations...
> 
> I still waiting to here back on a few interviews I have had so hopefully I will be out there to. What type of package have you been offered?


Good luck with hearing back, I hope you manage to get something! I'm only a teacher with 2 years experience so I've been offered an 11k salary, 92,000 aed housing allowance, £1000 for flights home throughout the year plus a free flight out and back at the end of my contract,and private medical healthcare. No idea whether this is a good package in the grand scheme of things but I don't have any dependants so I'm sure I'll manage! Where have you had interviews for?


----------



## jimmylpool

Hi I'm 25 with 2 years primary experience. Got an interview in March for a job at Kings' school Dubai! Have you got any advice for the interview? Do you know when you will be leaving? I've got a wedding in UK 27th August...hope that doesn't clash with dates. Jimmy


----------



## Pantobabe

jimmylpool said:


> Hi I'm 25 with 2 years primary experience. Got an interview in March for a job at Kings' school Dubai! Have you got any advice for the interview? Do you know when you will be leaving? I've got a wedding in UK 27th August...hope that doesn't clash with dates. Jimmy


Congratulations on the interview, I've heard really positive things about that school! The 27th sounds to me like it will be bang smack when they will want you to be out there,.. Most schools I think start the beginning of September, and they like to have teachers out there a week or so before! Is it a wedding you can't miss? Tried to send you a private message but as you're a new member I can't- do you have an email address or a username on TES and I can send you a private message of things I did for my interview if that would help


----------



## Travelinmum

Pantobabe said:


> Congratulations on the interview, I've heard really positive things about that school! The 27th sounds to me like it will be bang smack when they will want you to be out there,.. Most schools I think start the beginning of September, and they like to have teachers out there a week or so before! Is it a wedding you can't miss? Tried to send you a private message but as you're a new member I can't- do you have an email address or a username on TES and I can send you a private message of things I did for my interview if that would help


I have an interview for kings as well in early march. I have heard good things the interview looks intense but I guess it can't be as bad as teaching a class of children. If you have any info Jimmy for me to that would be great.


----------



## Charlieandlola

Heyyyy! I'm moving to Dubai too! I'm so excited! I'm 28, got a teaching job, moving with my husband! We will have to meet up when we get there! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Travelinmum

Charlieandlola said:


> Heyyyy! I'm moving to Dubai too! I'm so excited! I'm 28, got a teaching job, moving with my husband! We will have to meet up when we get there! ��


Comgratulations.... Where?


----------



## Pantobabe

Charlieandlola said:


> Heyyyy! I'm moving to Dubai too! I'm so excited! I'm 28, got a teaching job, moving with my husband! We will have to meet up when we get there! ��


Congratulations!  what school will you be working at? I see on your profile that you're from Rugby, I'm from Coventry which isn't far away- what a small world! Would be great to meet up out there when we are both newbies!


----------



## Charlieandlola

Which school are you at in coventry?! I work in coventry too! Very small world! 😃👍 when are you planning on going out there?


----------



## Charlieandlola

I can read PMs but can't send them yet can you PM me your email and I'll talk to you that way? Ta! 😃👍


----------



## jimmylpool

Travelinmum said:


> I have an interview for kings as well in early march. I have heard good things the interview looks intense but I guess it can't be as bad as teaching a class of children. If you have any info Jimmy for me to that would be great.


I only just read this sorry. I've just been reading Kings' website and things. Is your interview on Tuesday 4th??


----------



## Travelinmum

jimmylpool said:


> I only just read this sorry. I've just been reading Kings' website and things. Is your interview on Tuesday 4th??


Yes it is. Fingers crossed I really want to know the salary.


----------



## jimmylpool

Travelinmum said:


> Yes it is. Fingers crossed I really want to know the salary.


What time is your interview? Mine is 10.45am!


----------



## Travelinmum

jimmylpool said:


> What time is your interview? Mine is 10.45am!


Mine is at 11 with the HR lady then 11.30 with the primary head teacher. Got to do a lot for the interview but looks like we will be running on a tight time schedule. 

I haven't got a current CRB so won't be able to bring that 😔. I have an interview with the ADEC on the 28th but not going to it anymore just because I need to notarise and authenticate all my documents before I have a job offer or know what school I am with. 

What year is your preference?


----------



## jimmylpool

HI, I will be there just before you then! I have done 2 years in Year 1 and would probably be best for me to consolidate Year 1 before moving on but happy to do any really. I do miss working with older year 3/4/5 but I like younger ones too. 
What about you? How come you haven't got CRB? I thought the interview outline looks good, presentation a bit scary but the rest looks fine. Better than having the entire board interviewing like my last one for my current job!


----------



## Emtaylor25

Hi everyone, I'm moving out to work for gems in September and I'm really nervous (and excited!) about going out on my own! Are any of you going on your own or are you with partners?


----------



## Pantobabe

Emtaylor25 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm moving out to work for gems in September and I'm really nervous (and excited!) about going out on my own! Are any of you going on your own or are you with partners?


Hiya Emtaylor,

I'm moving out there completely on my own, and very nervous about going all by myself too! Which gems school will you be working in?


----------



## Emtaylor25

Pantobabe said:


> Hiya Emtaylor,
> 
> I'm moving out there completely on my own, and very nervous about going all by myself too! Which gems school will you be working in?


I'm going to be working at jumeirah college, just had all my documents attested and they've arrived out there so it's all becoming real now.. It's hard waiting to go - feel a bit in limbo!


----------



## Pantobabe

I know what you mean, it seems very scary! I've sent you a personal message


----------



## sunsar89

Hi I have an interview for gems coming up! I don't have the exact date yet but it is at the end of March. Is there anything specific I need to know for the interview? I want to start swotting up in advance!


----------



## jimmylpool

Emtaylor25 said:


> I'm going to be working at jumeirah college, just had all my documents attested and they've arrived out there so it's all becoming real now.. It's hard waiting to go - feel a bit in limbo!


Hi, I'm starting at Kings' and need to get my documents attested. What company did you use to do it please?


----------



## Emtaylor25

jimmylpool said:


> Hi, I'm starting at Kings' and need to get my documents attested. What company did you use to do it please?


I did it myself......it worked out so much cheaper but was a pain and quite long winded. Got the copies approved by a solicitor, then sent them to foreign office, then when I got them back took them up to the uae embassy in london.


----------



## Emtaylor25

sunsar89 said:


> Hi I have an interview for gems coming up! I don't have the exact date yet but it is at the end of March. Is there anything specific I need to know for the interview? I want to start swotting up in advance!


It was more of a conversation about my teaching, lots of questions about my lessons - I guess they can't do an observation. They were quite hot on extra-curricular so was good that had looked at that, is it primary or secondary you are going for?


----------



## jimmylpool

Emtaylor25 said:


> I did it myself......it worked out so much cheaper but was a pain and quite long winded. Got the copies approved by a solicitor, then sent them to foreign office, then when I got them back took them up to the uae embassy in london.


I live in Manchester so will probably have to use a company. Thanks for the advice though! Excited about moving?! It's all very surreal for me!


----------



## Emtaylor25

jimmylpool said:


> I live in Manchester so will probably have to use a company. Thanks for the advice though! Excited about moving?! It's all very surreal for me!


I'm very nervous and excited! Can't believe it's actually happening....it's gonna come around so quick.


----------



## sunsar89

Emtaylor25 said:


> It was more of a conversation about my teaching, lots of questions about my lessons - I guess they can't do an observation. They were quite hot on extra-curricular so was good that had looked at that, is it primary or secondary you are going for?


Aw thank you I'll definitely prepare a bit on that then! I'm going for primary. Did you find out if you were successful or not straight away on the day?


----------



## Emtaylor25

sunsar89 said:


> Aw thank you I'll definitely prepare a bit on that then! I'm going for primary. Did you find out if you were successful or not straight away on the day?


Yeah and how you deal with parents, but could be different for primary. I was told id found out the next week but he called me the next day with good news  they were interviewing a lot for my job and I assume similar for most so doubt it would be the same day but I don't know!


----------



## sunsar89

Emtaylor25 said:


> Yeah and how you deal with parents, but could be different for primary. I was told id found out the next week but he called me the next day with good news  they were interviewing a lot for my job and I assume similar for most so doubt it would be the same day but I don't know!


Yeah they were asking me lots about different types of parental involvement when they phoned me so I guessed they must be pretty hot on that!! They've said they'll email me in the next week with an invite to the interview was that the same with you?? How long did it take?? I'm worried about giving my school enough notice to release me they've said it's fine but I don't want to mess them about!


----------



## AGF

Hi 

How long does it normally take for a school to reply? I had an interview on Tuesday and I know they said they will get back to me in a couple of weeks once they have completed all their interviews but that my interview went well.

Also do they phone you to offer you the job as they would in the UK or is it all be e-mail?

Tx


----------



## Travelinmum

AGF said:


> Hi
> 
> How long does it normally take for a school to reply? I had an interview on Tuesday and I know they said they will get back to me in a couple of weeks once they have completed all their interviews but that my interview went well.
> 
> Also do they phone you to offer you the job as they would in the UK or is it all be e-mail?
> 
> Tx


I got it through email and yes they take long. I bugged mine lol I think they gave me a job out of petty because I wouldn't stop calling them.


----------



## BringBackBuck8

I had an interview in the morning; they rang me 20 minutes later.

I had dropped into conversation when they asked what I'd do if I was unsuccessful that I had three other interviews at two schools in Dubai and one in Bangkok either later the day or the following day (it was true!)


----------



## AGF

Thanks - so it could go either way fingers crossed -


----------



## jimmylpool

I got offered the job in the interview for Kings'. Just got documents back from the solicitors, now need to find the cash to pay for them to go to FCO!


----------



## sunsar89

Hi

I have two interviews this week one in Manchester and one in London both for schools in Dubai. Did anyone else get offered expenses for travel to the interviews? Everyone is telling me I should ask but I'm not sure if that looks a bit rude?


----------



## AGF

My interview letter stated that travel expenses wouldn't be provided so I would say it is best avoided if possible as it may appear to some employers that is something that should be accounted for by the candidate. But of course if you are travelling really far it can be really costly so if it is really difficult to fund your travel I would approach the admin or HR person rather than mention it in the actual interview.


----------



## sunsar89

Yeah I wasn't going to bother at all because I just assumed it would be offered if it was available but I'm now having to stay over night in Manchester as the interview is at 8 am and with trains to London the next day the cost is really adding up. I think I'll just leave it to be honest and see if its offered I don't want to offend anyone before they've even considered me for the job!!


----------



## jemjem

Hi has anyone been offered anything through SABIS or Choufait schools? I've found some good and bad reviews online and as I'm not a qualified teacher and its a low wage, plus shared accomodation, I'm not too thrilled at the package  but desperate to get to Dubai.


----------



## RandomDude

2 years of experience and you can take home 18k AED?

So that Irish girl was not wrong when she was asking for 20k?

How come Izza Bella says her freinds make 11k a month?

Something not making sense, or again it is all about your nationality? Someone need to fix this system


----------



## Robiny

Hi,

Congrats to all you guys who have been succesful in your interview. Can you give me a quick overview of the process please. Is it online application, phone / skype interview and then interview in person as well in the UK? Just at the start of this process so want an idea of what to expect!

Thanks!


----------



## jimmylpool

Depends on your school I think. I know my school was application by email then interview in London. Interview consisted of a 3 minute presentation and 30 minute discussion about education. Nothing like the stress of an English primary school interview!


----------



## Travelinmum

jimmylpool said:


> Depends on your school I think. I know my school was application by email then interview in London. Interview consisted of a 3 minute presentation and 30 minute discussion about education. Nothing like the stress of an English primary school interview!


Interviews are all super different. I have have submitted individual applications, CVs and cover letters or applied online through a job portal and even through an agency. Then I have had interviews through Skype, telephone, recruitment fair and the same as you jimmylpool a presentation and chat. In fact the presentation interview was the hardest I had...


----------



## AGF

Hi

It depends on the school - someone I know who was relocating had two Skype interviews before having a face to face interview in the UK, For the interview I had it was just a face to face interview.

So it really depends on the school.


----------



## sunsar89

I've just had two interviews for two different schools, one was a phone interview then a very formal interview with a panel of 3 in London and the other was quite an informal chat in a café in Manchester!! I think it depends on the school. 

Just been offered and accepted a job at FirstPoint Dubai, a Gems school, anyone else had interviews for this or will be working at another Gems school?? Very scared now im actually going!!!


----------



## harrie91

Hi, I have an interview for this school on Wednesday. Can you offer me any advice???


----------



## harrie91

Thanks for the pm email! I can't email back because I don't have enough posts! But have got some more questions to ask!! How long was it before you found out if you were successful?


----------



## Shawthing

Pantobabe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope people don't mind me posting this on here. I'm a 24 year old female and I've just got a job at a British international school in Dubai to commence in September. I'm going to be moving out there on my own, and I'm a little nervous about moving my whole life and not knowing anyone out there, so I thought I'd post this to see if there are any other people who are making the move out to Dubai over the summer, teaching or not teaching, who are in the same situation! It would be great to get speaking to a few people before we go


Hi I moved out to Dubai last August to teach in a gems school I am 23 and moved here alone too. Don't worry about making the move life is great out here. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with I know I had lots of questions so I will answer as many as I can


----------



## driftingaway

jimmylpool said:


> I got offered the job in the interview for Kings'. Just got documents back from the solicitors, now need to find the cash to pay for them to go to FCO!


Ugh, tell me about it. We've just done 5 documents with FCO, £156... then sent to UAE Embassy, another £150... just for some bits of paper (3 of which are photocopies) with some stamps and signatures on!


----------



## Robiny

Shawthing said:


> Hi I moved out to Dubai last August to teach in a gems school I am 23 and moved here alone too. Don't worry about making the move life is great out here. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with I know I had lots of questions so I will answer as many as I can


Hi,

I'm really interested to know what the expectations are in Dubai / gems schools. I'm working in London and have done for 7 years. Currently I work about 65 - 70 hours a week and am constantly getting hassled about results, I work in year 6. Of course this is part of bye job but can you let me know about the following:
- planning expectations: how much / detail / freedom to do your own thing. 
- lesson observations: how often / how much weight is placed on them. 
- marking: my school has gone mad on this and feels like we need an essay for every child very day! 
- hours you / colleagues put in on average: I work 7:15 - 6 everyday then at home every night and a good shift at the weekend. 
- attitude of gems schools: heard this talk abut them very much being a business!? How's your experience been?

Lots I know but much appreciated!! Im planning on moving to Dubai for a new adventure and I know that teaching a teaching to some extent but want a change of lifestyle too! Thanks!!!


----------



## maths.teacher

Robiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really interested to know what the expectations are in Dubai / gems schools. I'm working in London and have done for 7 years. Currently I work about 65 - 70 hours a week and am constantly getting hassled about results, I work in year 6. Of course this is part of bye job but can you let me know about the following:
> - planning expectations: how much / detail / freedom to do your own thing.
> - lesson observations: how often / how much weight is placed on them.
> - marking: my school has gone mad on this and feels like we need an essay for every child very day!
> - hours you / colleagues put in on average: I work 7:15 - 6 everyday then at home every night and a good shift at the weekend.
> - attitude of gems schools: heard this talk abut them very much being a business!? How's your experience been?
> 
> Lots I know but much appreciated!! Im planning on moving to Dubai for a new adventure and I know that teaching a teaching to some extent but want a change of lifestyle too! Thanks!!!


Hey, 

Been teaching in Dubai since September 2013 after teaching in London for 10 years. 

I'll try answer as many questions as possible but it does depend on what "tier" of school you decide to work in. 

1. Planning expectations. All depends on the school. The best School's would be forward thinking and expect/demand that you be as creative and innovative as possible. 

2. Lesson Observations. Expect about 2 or 3 from senior management, a few more from KHDA (Ofsted equivalent). If you get satisfactory or below expect problems. 

3. Marking. Again depends on school. 

4. Hours. You'd be working pretty much the same hours as you are currently are. 

5. No comment. 

Any questions, give me a shout.


----------



## maths.teacher

Robiny said:


> - attitude of gems schools: heard this talk abut them very much being a business!? How's your experience been?


The majority, if not all schools, are run as a business here. That's just something that you really have to get to used to. Just like any business, profit is key.


----------



## Lauzyb1985

Hi all, 

Have been reading some of your posts. I am also hoping to be teaching in Dubai in September. Have applied for a few things, had one Skype interview so it's early stages at the moment but things look positive. 

How is everyone feeling about uprooting and trying something new? I'm really looking forward to it, but soooo much to sort out if I do end up going so it will be scary too! 

Be good to hear back  

Laura


----------



## maths.teacher

Lauzyb1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been reading some of your posts. I am also hoping to be teaching in Dubai in September. Have applied for a few things, had one Skype interview so it's early stages at the moment but things look positive.
> 
> How is everyone feeling about uprooting and trying something new? I'm really looking forward to it, but soooo much to sort out if I do end up going so it will be scary too!
> 
> Be good to hear back
> 
> Laura


Good luck, hope you find something soon.  You'd love it. Dubai is a great place to live & work.


----------



## BringBackBuck8

Robiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really interested to know what the expectations are in Dubai / gems schools. I'm working in London and have done for 7 years. Currently I work about 65 - 70 hours a week and am constantly getting hassled about results, I work in year 6. Of course this is part of bye job but can you let me know about the following:
> - planning expectations: how much / detail / freedom to do your own thing.
> - lesson observations: how often / how much weight is placed on them.
> - marking: my school has gone mad on this and feels like we need an essay for every child very day!
> - hours you / colleagues put in on average: I work 7:15 - 6 everyday then at home every night and a good shift at the weekend.
> - attitude of gems schools: heard this talk abut them very much being a business!? How's your experience been?
> 
> Lots I know but much appreciated!! Im planning on moving to Dubai for a new adventure and I know that teaching a teaching to some extent but want a change of lifestyle too! Thanks!!!


From my experience compared to back home:

Planning expectations much lower, plus the benefits of most schools being large and planning can be spread through the year group.

I've had two observations this school year; one of 10 mins by KHDA and a 30 min one during my first week (I think so they can get rid of you if hopeless before they go through all the visa process!)

Marking; my school back home sounds like your's, expectations were ridiculous. I find expectations here much more reasonable.

Hours, absolutely no comparison, I feel like I have a life here. I tend to arrive an hour before school in the morning, stay an hour afterwards. Allied to the huge amount of non contact time (French, Arabic, PE,Music all taught by specialists) means I can comfortably do all my work at school. I spend maybe 60 mins on Saturday night planning Maths for the week, maybe longer if it is my turn to plan Literacy or science or topic. If you wanted to do your marking at home you could be poolside by 3pm!

All schools are a business; this impacts on your dealings with parents. Whereas back home I had been known to tell parents they were being ridiculous, here you have to treat them with kid gloves. having said that I have found parents delightful; by virtue of the cost of school most of them are educated and in good jobs; demanding academically but as long as you are providing challenge for their kids they are sweet.

My advice is go for it; after 11 years back home, 6 on SLT; I only wish I'd done it sooner. Life is good.

Any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## dbxorbust

*O dear,*



sunsar89 said:


> I've just had two interviews for two different schools, one was a phone interview then a very formal interview with a panel of 3 in London and the other was quite an informal chat in a café in Manchester!! I think it depends on the school.
> 
> Just been offered and accepted a job at FirstPoint Dubai, a Gems school, anyone else had interviews for this or will be working at another Gems school?? Very scared now im actually going!!!


I have applied for countless positions since Dec 2013 and really want to teach at a gems school, i have two year experience and australian qualified, my hope is slowly fading if I see how many of you already have offers


----------



## dbxorbust

*Wow*



Pantobabe said:


> Good luck with hearing back, I hope you manage to get something! I'm only a teacher with 2 years experience so I've been offered an 11k salary, 92,000 aed housing allowance, £1000 for flights home throughout the year plus a free flight out and back at the end of my contract,and private medical healthcare. No idea whether this is a good package in the grand scheme of things but I don't have any dependants so I'm sure I'll manage! Where have you had interviews for?


Congratulations wow, that is an amazing offer, I would give my two front teeth for an offer like that, do you know how they decide what the salary will be, I heard you should be thankful if you get 9k...? Good on you, you must have given a knock out interview...any tips?


----------



## Pantobabe

dbxorbust said:


> Congratulations wow, that is an amazing offer, I would give my two front teeth for an offer like that, do you know how they decide what the salary will be, I heard you should be thankful if you get 9k...? Good on you, you must have given a knock out interview...any tips?


Thank you, I actually have no idea whether this is a good offer but like I said I'm going out on my own so only have myself to attempt to look after!  My interview wasn't really like an interview as such and more an informal chat as I'd already had a skype interview before meeting the principal and head- they just asked me to talk about my educational philosophy and then what I could bring to the school really. They were also very hot on my reasons for making the move to dubai as they wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to disappear after a month due to homesickness which is really fair after investing a lot of money in you. Good luck with you interviews if you have any lined up, I'm sure gems will still have vacancies as they have lots of schools. If you need anymore help feel free to pm me


----------



## Lauzyb1985

Hey folks, 

So I have a face to face interview today for a really good school (which I'll keep under wraps for now). 

Any last minute challenging interview questions I might not thought of? My biggest fear is being thrown a complete curveball! 

Thanks, 

Laura


----------



## maths.teacher

Lauzyb1985 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> So I have a face to face interview today for a really good school (which I'll keep under wraps for now).
> 
> Any last minute challenging interview questions I might not thought of? My biggest fear is being thrown a complete curveball!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Laura


Just a few that spring to mind.. 

How would you deal with the high expectations of parents? 

How could you increase parental involvement in their child's learning. 

How could you take a B grade student to an A to A*.


----------



## Joliviak

*September 2014!*

Hey I am moving out there in August to start as a primary teacher. I am a 24yewr old from just outside of London and am now feeling very nervous! Which school are you going to be at? Mine is the school of research science. X



Pantobabe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope people don't mind me posting this on here. I'm a 24 year old female and I've just got a job at a British international school in Dubai to commence in September. I'm going to be moving out there on my own, and I'm a little nervous about moving my whole life and not knowing anyone out there, so I thought I'd post this to see if there are any other people who are making the move out to Dubai over the summer, teaching or not teaching, who are in the same situation! It would be great to get speaking to a few people before we go


----------



## khalifa.sammi

Hey everyone! I hope someone can give me some guidance in getting a teaching job in Dubai. It's actually for my wife. She's got 2 years experience and is currently teaching in an IB curriculum school as a Math teacher for MYP 1 and 2. She's an MBA Finance graduate and has also done training and certifications for IB both online and in Singapore. Does she still require to have a degree in education in order to teach? Also, what would be the best way to apply and when? Do the schools give any benefits to the children of the teacher (I've got 2)?

What we've heard is that teachers get a package of between AED 10-20k depending upon experience plus benefits like housing allowance, ticket home, medical insurance and all. Don't know how much is true and I really don't know where to begin in order to find out. I guess this is as a good a bet as any. Hope you guys can shed some light on the situation. Thanks.


----------



## Lauzyb1985

Hi, 

I've only recently been successful in finding a teaching position in the UAE so am no expert but to my knowledge most of the adverts I saw required applicants to have both a degree and a teaching qualification. 

There is no harm in your wife applying I guess, but if she is up against people with PGCE or equivalent she may be overlooked. 

Also, the package you mentioned sounds quite typical to me. 

Hope this helps  

Laura


----------



## roisin789

Hi! Congrats on getting a job in Dubai!  I used to live and teach there 3 years ago and an now returning from London to teach in Dubai in August. A little daunting as i'm moving to a new school that only set up in January and I don't know anyone else working there. But I'm sure it will all work out fine.


----------



## cassiop1a

Pantobabe said:


> Good luck with hearing back, I hope you manage to get something! I'm only a teacher with 2 years experience so I've been offered an 11k salary, 92,000 aed housing allowance, £1000 for flights home throughout the year plus a free flight out and back at the end of my contract,and private medical healthcare. No idea whether this is a good package in the grand scheme of things but I don't have any dependants so I'm sure I'll manage! Where have you had interviews for?


Hi I am moving out at the end of august and am in the same boat! I am 25 years old and will be working at an international school as a kindergarten teacher. When are you moving?


----------



## roisin789

cassiop1a said:


> Hi I am moving out at the end of august and am in the same boat! I am 25 years old and will be working at an international school as a kindergarten teacher. When are you moving?


Hi!

What school are you going to work at? I am working in one near Meydan, Dubai as a KG teacher aslo!


----------



## cassiop1a

Hi I'll be at New World Private School moving on Friday and I am very scared!


----------



## lkavanagh5

Shawthing said:


> Hi I moved out to Dubai last August to teach in a gems school I am 23 and moved here alone too. Don't worry about making the move life is great out here. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with I know I had lots of questions so I will answer as many as I can


Hi I am looking to move to Dubai in September. I have just been for an interview today for a GEMs primary school and I just wondered if you could give me some information on how you are finding it out there

Thanks


----------



## VickiD

sunsar89 said:


> I've just had two interviews for two different schools, one was a phone interview then a very formal interview with a panel of 3 in London and the other was quite an informal chat in a café in Manchester!! I think it depends on the school.
> 
> Just been offered and accepted a job at FirstPoint Dubai, a Gems school, anyone else had interviews for this or will be working at another Gems school?? Very scared now im actually going!!!


Hiya - How are you finding FirstPoint? I am thinking of applying for a position there but would love to know your opinion on the location and the accommodation provided!!! 

Vicki


----------



## Lucywild85

Hi, I am in the same boat! Aiming to move out in September and any advice/meeting new people would be great!

I've had interviews with Taleem Dubai British School and GEMs Jumeirah Primary School. I wondered if anyone had any advice or knowledge on either of these? I'm 29 and single, teaching for 6 years and currently in leadership. I guess any info on the schools, their accommodation and general Dubai living would be great. Moving out for a lifestyle change and a career move...I want to be happy and have a life as well as work! Any advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

And lucky you, you all work just 35 weeks a year now, down from just 37, so that's 17 weeks (working) as holidays. 

Or 85 days.

National


----------



## Hellyyy

Amazing!!


----------



## lpyhd92

Hi,

I'm a 23 year old teacher, in my second year of teaching. I'm currently teaching year 4 and looking to move out to teach in Dubai either September 2016 or 2017. I have no idea where to start looking, what packages are good, what schools are good and what the interview process is like!! If anyone has any advice I would be incredibly grateful! Really want to get the ball rolling soon before I change my mind haha! 

Thanks,
Miss D


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I fear you may have posted this in the wrong thread - as you posted it in the thread aimed at teachers stating in Dubai September 2024.
That is over a year ago - so I doubt that most of them are remaining as teachers in Dubai.
The turnover is so high - I imagine 80% of them have already left.
That should actually tell you something about your intention to work here!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## iggles

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I fear you may have posted this in the wrong thread - as you posted it in the thread aimed at teachers stating in Dubai September 2024.
> That is over a year ago - so I doubt that most of them are remaining as teachers in Dubai.
> The turnover is so high - I imagine 80% of them have already left.
> That should actually tell you something about your intention to work here!
> Best of luck
> Steve


why is the turnover so high? I thought they get paid well, and are usually drunk 24/7


----------



## Barry1977

Its probably a bit early to be looking for a job for September 2016 yet. But there are plenty of recruitment agencies that place teachers in UAE. Alternatively you could get a list of schools in UAE and apply directly. If you are keen to move over this year you might still get a job.


----------



## tcs

iggles said:


> why is the turnover so high? I thought they get paid well, and are usually drunk 24/7


*Low pay, cut in housing: no wonder teachers are leaving*
Low pay, cut in housing: no wonder teachers are leaving

As a spouse of a British qualified teacher with 14 years experience in teaching, currently working for a well-known chain of schools in Abu Dhabi, I find it unbelievable that not only do they pay Dhs2,500 less a month than she would get in the UK but they have now decided that a housing allowance for a family of four that was Dhs120,000 is too much and have now reduced it to Dhs94,000 per year and without warning!

If there is anyone out there who can find somewhere in Abu Dhabi for this please tell me where!? No wonder teachers are leaving.

Parents pay a lot of money for their children to attend these schools and yet sadly the children are the ones affected in the name of profit!


----------



## iggles

tcs said:


> *Low pay, cut in housing: no wonder teachers are leaving*
> Low pay, cut in housing: no wonder teachers are leaving
> 
> As a spouse of a British qualified teacher with 14 years experience in teaching, currently working for a well-known chain of schools in Abu Dhabi, I find it unbelievable that not only do they pay Dhs2,500 less a month than she would get in the UK but they have now decided that a housing allowance for a family of four that was Dhs120,000 is too much and have now reduced it to Dhs94,000 per year and without warning!
> 
> If there is anyone out there who can find somewhere in Abu Dhabi for this please tell me where!? No wonder teachers are leaving.
> 
> Parents pay a lot of money for their children to attend these schools and yet sadly the children are the ones affected in the name of profit!


Okay she is paid less here than UK, but does that take into account the tax free element?


----------



## tcs

iggles said:


> Okay she is paid less here than UK, but does that take into account the tax free element?


Not sure. :confused2:

The tax free element is probably not enough to make up for their alcohol expenses?

:juggle:


----------



## Bluedog7

lpyhd92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 23 year old teacher, in my second year of teaching. I'm currently teaching year 4 and looking to move out to teach in Dubai either September 2016 or 2017. I have no idea where to start looking, what packages are good, what schools are good and what the interview process is like!! If anyone has any advice I would be incredibly grateful! Really want to get the ball rolling soon before I change my mind haha!
> 
> Thanks,
> Miss D


 Hi Miss D
The best bet is to search for non-profit schools. They tend to offer a better package than profit making schools. There are a number of new schools popping up at the minute that are offering good packages, so research is best. Money isn't everything so research the school in terms of staff turn-over, location, pupil and parent happiness. (International School Review website may be worth a look)
Interview processes vary. I had a Skype interview and was then flown out for a face to face and school visit. Others are Skype only or Skype then an "in the UK face to face". My experience is that the more detailed the interview process the better the school (although this is only my experience) 
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Anishajjw

Hey...Iv also been looking up schools in Dubai and wanted to apply. I have got 2 years experience in primary teaching. Anybody could let me know how to go about applying to schools in Dubai ??!! I'm quite lost !!


----------

